# Payton, Fox to Celtics for Banks, Atkins, Mihm



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Just announced :uhoh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*IT'S OFFICIAL: Payton traded to Boston*

LINK

Boston has a news conference scheduled in 40 minutes.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1853576


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I love the headline: "Lakers acquire Mihm in five-player deal." Shows you how far down Payton has dropped that he isn't even the headlining player here.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I love the headline: "Lakers acquire Mihm in five-player deal." Shows you how far down Payton has dropped that he isn't even the headlining player here.


i think they did that cuz Mihm had to be signed and then traded?? makes the other players just a part of a s&t package, doesnt it?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kupchak speaks 

_“This trade makes us deeper, younger and more athletic. Chris Mihm is a very good, versatile big player who immediately improves our front line. Chucky Atkins is a talented guard who should be able to help us right away and Marcus Banks is a young player who we feel has a bright future in the NBA,” said Kupchak. “We’re sorry to see Rick Fox leave. He was a fan favorite and he made major contributions to this franchise during his seven years with us, especially in the championship years of 2000, 2001 and 2002. We also appreciate the contributions that Gary Payton made. Although he was only with us one year, he was a significant factor in helping us reach the NBA Finals last season. We wish both Rick and Gary the best of luck in the future.”_


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

I like this trade. We get a solid 7-footer to back up the center position and Chucky Atkins who can shoot the three and be a spark for us off the bench. I don't know much about Banks but whatever he gives us is just gravy. Does this now mean that Kobe or Lamar will start at the point?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>erniejohnson</b>!
> I like this trade. We get a solid 7-footer to back up the center position and Chucky Atkins who can shoot the three and be a spark for us off the bench. I don't know much about Banks but whatever he gives us is just gravy. Does this now mean that Kobe or Lamar will start at the point?


No, either Marcus Banks or Chucky Atkins will start at PG for us.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Line up will look like this

pg- Marcus Banks/Chucky Atkins/Sasha Vujacic
sg- Kobe Bryant/Kareem Rush
sf- Lamar Odom/Caron Butler/Luke Walton
pf- Brian Grant/Slava Medvedenko/ Brian Cook
c- Vlade Divac/Chris Mihm

Banks will provide the defensive ability that Payton was supposed to. He is also one of the fastest more exciting young players in the league. Atkins provides outside shooting and consistency from a backup. Mihm is a servicable big man who could play the 4 over Grant. He is athletic and can rebound and block shots.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Great! I loved it!!!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>22ryno</b>!
> Line up will look like this
> 
> pg- Marcus Banks/Chucky Atkins/Sasha Vujacic
> ...


I like that line up! 

Devan George will probably start the season on the IR. What about Douthitt? Any reason to sign him now?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> 
> 
> What about Douthitt? Any reason to sign him now?


Don't know. I've been wondering the same thing. I guess it depends on whether or not other trades go down.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> 
> 
> I like that line up!
> ...


Well, we know that the Lakers are interested in Tskitishvili, and Devean George is our third-string SF right now. Maybe we'll be able to pull off a "Devean George and Brian Cook for Tskitishvili and a filler" deal.

Marcus Douthit might be off the hook and not have to go to trial. If Malone doesn't come back, I'd expect to see the Lakers sign Douthit to a two-year deal.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

so will this trade kill any chance of us getting jason kidd??


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> so will this trade kill any chance of us getting jason kidd??


Yes, because we no longer have large expiring contracts. To get a deal done, we'd have to wait another 60 days and then trade Caron Butler, Marcus Banks, Chris Mihm and Devean George for Jason Kidd. That would leave us with no depth and wouldn't be worth it.

If we really wanted Kidd or thought that we had a shot of landing him, we wouldn't have traded Gary Payton to Boston.


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

I love this trade! Yeah, we need to get rid of either Devean George or Caron Butler, I actually like George because he is not selfish and is athletic.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollOutPnoy</b>!
> I love this trade! Yeah, we need to get rid of either Devean George or Caron Butler, I actually like George because he is not selfish and is athletic.


Wait a minute....George OR Butler? Nonono....it's definitely George.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

After watching Skita in summer league he would really compliment the penetration of Kobe and Banks and would be a welcomed addition of a shooter. Something the Lakers have needed for quite a while. He would spread the floor which would allow Vlade more options to pass. Something Cook nor Grant can do. He would also keep player like Duncan and Garnett on the outside and limit their shot blocking abilities. Also he can handle and is much quicker and taller than Medvedenko.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

Oh yah I would definately keep George over Butler. I mean george makes shots from beyond half court, shoots threes with ease, is more atheletic than Pierce with his massive guns bigger than malone's can dunk with authority, has been on espn top 10 plays before, and is the most explosive guy on the team. Butler has nothign on hum because butler can't even hit a J, sooo pathetic of a player, Miami forced us to include him in the Shaq deal those f***ers. Rawr stupid Butler can't do anythign fumble the ball Butter HAHAHAH.


You can obviously see the sarcasm and stupidity in the above post lol.


Whoever said George>butler should stop watching the nba right now.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> Oh yah I would definately keep George over Butler. I mean george makes shots from beyond half court, shoots threes with ease, is more atheletic than Pierce with his massive guns bigger than malone's can dunk with authority, has been on espn top 10 plays before, and is the most explosive guy on the team. Butler has nothign on hum because butler can't even hit a J, sooo pathetic of a player, Miami forced us to include him in the Shaq deal those f***ers. Rawr stupid Butler can't do anythign fumble the ball Butter HAHAHAH.
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: 
I was about to respond back but then I read the rest of your post.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

sign malone and douthit and i will be happy :yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> :laugh:
> I was about to respond back but then I read the rest of your post.


Hah, me too. 

Btw, I like this trade.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah nice trade for the Lakers now they are have more depth.

Great Job by the GM.
Now if Malone re-signs then Minnesota,Spurs,and every single team in the West better watchout for the Lakers. 
Now all they need is a good chemistry since this team has change their roster alot.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> yeah nice trade for the Lakers now they are have more depth.
> 
> Great Job by the GM.
> ...


WHAT THE?!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollOutPnoy</b>!
> I love this trade! Yeah, we need to get rid of either Devean George or Caron Butler, I actually like George because he is not selfish and is athletic.



yeah trade butler... send him back to miami. we need a 3.

of course trade george!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I am personally looking foward to Banks more then Mihm.

Last year I wanted the Lakers to draft either Hinrich, Banks, or Barbosa. They didn't draft any of these guys.

Banks will finally provide a solid defensive prescence at PG that we desperately need and haven't had.

We have a very deep team, compared to any team we have had in recent memory.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> Banks will finally provide a solid defensive prescence at PG that we desperately need and haven't had.


Exactly. The main thing that has absolutely KILLED us these past years was our pick and roll deffense. GP and Fish just couldn't keep up with the Tony Parkers, Mike Bibbys, Billips, ect. Now we have somone to stick on them. He's very athletic aswell.

Sure we dug some more holes by filling this one, but it's a good start.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Michael Ventre: Kobe completes Lakers housecleaning (8-6-04)*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> *Michael Ventre: Kobe completes Lakers housecleaning (8-6-04)*


I stubbed my toe, it's all Kobe's fault!:upset: 

Please, Michael Ventre is a moron if he really believes that.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

This is one of the best moves the Lakers have made this off season.

Mouth Payton does not have it anymore and was a cancer to our team. Maybe he can revive himself in Boston.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> This is one of the best moves the Lakers have made this off season.
> 
> Mouth Payton does not have it anymore and was a cancer to our team. Maybe he can revive himself in Boston.


COME ON Diesel, you too? I thought media treated G.P unfairly last year. He was the only one of four HOFs who played every game without missing one. Plus, the triangle really wasn't his system. Had Malone not went down, we wouldn't have seen G.P. struggled that bad.

As for Rick Fox, Man I'm gonna miss him.  His surgery took two good years from him; and now he's gone back to the same franchise who drafted him. L.A should retired his jersey!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> *Michael Ventre: Kobe completes Lakers housecleaning (8-6-04)*


I really doubt that's the way it went down.
But all franchise players get a say in new deals so I'm sure Mitch and Dr. Buss told him about it before pulling the trigger and Kobe accepted.

However, IF Kobe actually did 'force' a trade, I'm sure Mitch and Dr. Buss wouldn't have done the trade if they didn't think it would benefit the team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marcus Banks is going to re-energize the fastbreak in LA. I am coming back from the wedding in 2 days, but I just wanted to say I love this trade. Peace


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Chris Mihm's salary is on hoopshype.com. It is 3yrs at $11.1M, the deal starts at $3,375,000.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Chris Mihm's salary is on hoopshype.com. It is 3yrs at $11.1M, the deal starts at $3,375,000.


That's not so bad. We'll get a good look at him for 2 years. 

BTW, we signed Tony Bobbit?? Does that mean we wont sign Dothit?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We Now Have 15 Players Signed, So


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I believe we just signed Tony Bobbitt to the preseason roster.


----------

